# snow removal equipment for sale



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

I was looking at construction networking. It serves CT, NY,NJ. Here is the snow removal equipment for sale:
*
* SWENSON HYD. TAILGATE SALT SPREADER DR1228 S: $400.00 BN Company/Bob (908) 218-9492

* SNOW BLOWER FOR WALKER MOWER DR1228 S: Excellent condition. $1,000.00 Conserv/Don (845) 357-9800

* SNOW PLOW PARTS DR1228 S: Large Quantity, Cheap. Conserv/Don (845) 357-9800

* (8) 2 YARD SALT SPEADERS DR1228 S: Gas, fair condition. $500.00 each.BN Company/Bob (908) 218-9492

* AIR FLOW 5-7 YARD HYD. SALT SPREADER DR1228 S: with stand. $1,600.00 BN Company/Bob (908) 218-9492

(3) 2 YARD SALT SPREADERS DR1207 S: with 8 HP engine, good condition. Landscape Works/Nelson (201) 498-0644

8' MEYERS PLOWS DR1123 S: Complete package. $1,300.00 Horizon Contracting/John (7320 489-3116

TAILGATE SALT SREADER DR1116 S: used 1 season. $900.00 or BO. HPM (732) 382-6500

11' BALDERSON V-PLOW DR1109 S: Best Offer. Wantage Excavating Co./Justin (973) 875-5670

SNOW BLOWER DR1109 S: Sicard-Balderson Quick Coupler. $2,500.00 WS King & Son/Wayne Sr. (201) 941-2075

SNOW BLOWER DR1109 S: Root Bielback, double diesel, 2800 T.P.H. $12,000.00 WS King & Son/Wayne Sr. (201) 941-2075

SALT SPREADER (WARREN) DR1102 S: Like new, 9.6 cu. yds., 7 hours, Original cost $10,000.00 Selling for $5,000.00 John Sarappa (856) 767-1122

(2) FISHER 7 1/2' POWER ANGLE PLOWS DR1102 S: Uni mount complete package, fits full size Chevy trucks '92-'97. Aking $1,000.00 each or BO. Elite Landscape/Scott (973) 366-2162

*Here's another I found under Subcontracting for plowing:
TANDEMS OR TRI AXLES FOR SNOW PLOWING DP1026H: Will supply plows. W. Harris & Sons/Bill 9845) 735-3428

Bryan

[Edited by snow on 11-26-2000 at 02:13 AM]*


----------



## Vince Panaroni (Feb 13, 2000)

Bryan,

I just got your note about the 4' Gravely. I think I'll be able to help you. Either email me at [email protected] or call me at home at 603-7632703. What I need is your phone number so that I can see just what you want.

vince


----------

